# Assignment #34: Tis the season



## Corry (Dec 20, 2005)

Since it's nearly Christmas  (or whatever other holiday you celebrate!), I thought a holiday assignment would be a good one. So this week's assignment is "Tis the season".  You can interpret this any way you wish...Family and friends, snowy weather (or sunny weather, if that's what you are used to this time of year!) decorations....this shouldn't be a hard one at all! 

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!!  Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be *NEW PHOTOS* taken for the assignment *ONLY*!

If you have an photo taken before today (12/20/05) that fits the theme, please post them in the regular HOLIDAY THEMES THREAD. 

Thank you and have fun! A new assignment will be posted next monday!


----------



## Pax (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh no - "'Tis the Season" and so I'm off to vacation in about two hours. To a place without any access to internet. I hope it's okay if I share what I'll take this week later, once I'm back?


----------



## Corry (Dec 22, 2005)

Yup...sure is ok!


----------



## Riano (Dec 22, 2005)

hey there! heres a picture i thought id submit.. its not the most artistic pic in the world and should really be in the 'snapshots' section but what the heck!







thanks


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 24, 2005)

'tis the season, indeed, and as of today, also we have our tree set up:


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 24, 2005)

There ya go!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 25, 2005)

Doing assignments on Christmas day!  That's a first for me!


----------



## Holly (Dec 26, 2005)

OUr drive around town looking at xmas lights


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 26, 2005)

I love candles and tons of them around helps me to feel more like it's the season.


----------



## Pax (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice pictures everyone. :thumbup: I've been collecting pictures, too, and here's part I of my contribution: Christmas at my Grandma's.

My favourite picture (and my favourite subject, too. ):




(Too bad that the wall behind the tree reflects the light so much.)

The table with the cheese fondue, which was delicious:





Grandma's VERY old nativity scene: 





And - of course: presents :mrgreen: 





...to be continued...


----------



## Pax (Dec 28, 2005)

And part II:

One of the electric candles on the tree:





My sister with a christmas-y "oh well, then take your zillionth picture already" look (while grandma hurries away, as always ):





And last but not least: I nailed grandma to the couch to be able to take her picture, so here she is.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2006)

One better pic of our Christmas tree:






And I have more... but I need to resize them first.


----------



## Aoide (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## fuzzydice (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## uberben (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump, the nearest one


----------

